# Can't scroll down in Dreamweaver



## brianbyrne (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi there, I use IE 6. I've contructed a web page on Dreamweaver 2004 MX. When I view my web page, I can't scroll all the way to the bottom of the page where I know additional content lies.

I've checked the page on IE7 and it works fine. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey brianbryne,

We will need to see the web page to check the problem. Please provide a link to the web page or post the souce code here.


----------



## brianbyrne (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Scott, thanks for your reply. I make a very noice mistake and didn't upload the style sheet with the webpage. I've changed the pixel length of a particular table and it works now.


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

No problem. Glad to hear its working now.


----------

